# Newbie fishing in Savannah this weekend



## andrewsc8 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm heading down to Savannah this weekend and would like to do some fishing. I'll be staying on Skidaway Island and kayak fishing the Moon River/Skidaway Narrows and maybe taking a boat out once or twice in the same area. 

I took the kayak out last month when I was down there and caught one trout. I'd love to increase that number this time and maybe branch out into reds and flounder. I was using live shrimp tossed out on a hook, no weight or bobber. I don't really have any experience fishing coastal rivers, so any guidance is greatly appreciated.

Any tips for rigging it up better, different baits or even lures? Also, last time I stuck to anchoring in the smaller creeks and slowly working my way up them. Is this a good strategy?


----------



## evan m (Oct 3, 2012)

In my opionon your best bet is sticking with the live bait and doing basically what you are doing.  But fine tune it a little.  I would maybe try a poping cork with the shrimp.  You would probably get hung up less and cover more water.  Also bottom fishing with cut mullet might produce a red fish.  Just a hook, weight and a pice of cut up mullet.

I would look for structure in those creeks, mainly oyster beds.  Pop the cork all around that.  the edges of a creek mouth might be good
maybe even the center of the creek mouth.

thats my opinion...  good luck!


----------



## andrewsc8 (Oct 3, 2012)

evan m said:


> In my opionon your best bet is sticking with the live bait and doing basically what you are doing.  But fine tune it a little.  I would maybe try a poping cork with the shrimp.  You would probably get hung up less and cover more water.  Also bottom fishing with cut mullet might produce a red fish.  Just a hook, weight and a pice of cut up mullet.
> 
> I would look for structure in those creeks, mainly oyster beds.  Pop the cork all around that.  the edges of a creek mouth might be good
> maybe even the center of the creek mouth.
> ...


Thanks for the tips Evan. Should I stick to shrimp for live bait? I'm going to see if I can cast net some.
Would minnows or fiddler crabs also be useful?


----------



## bigkga69 (Oct 3, 2012)

live shrimp will be your best bet, you should be able to net enough on low tide along the grass in the creeks, definately use a cork and run your shrimp 2-3ft below it, i use flourocarbon as a leader, hit the feeder creeks on the moving tide, just like bass fishing, fish the structure and the trout should be there...if theres any permanent docks around def try them too, fishing the shrimp around all sides of the structure then move on, keep covering water till you catch one then hang there for a bit...this has been working for me around tybee and i've been doing fairly well, havent found any gators yet but they've been quality fish...as far as artificial, ive been throwing the DOA shrimp around the docks, creek mouths and bars and doing ok, and floating stick bait, Bomber Long A and a TD Minnow, chrome/blue has been doing fair for covering water, picked up a few on a floating rig fluke too...pearl/chart. tail...


----------



## stalionnnnn (Oct 3, 2012)

Like the rest use a float (popping cork). You said you are going to throw for live shrimp if you get finger mullet keep them and use and egg weight. For the shrimp and mullet I would use 60 LB. mono leaders....Hope you do great


----------



## sea trout (Oct 3, 2012)

agree with all the above! shrimp under corks are hot action right now.

another option is get some jig heads and some gulp shrimp and or gulp swimming mullets, and a pressy clip on bobber.

somtimes in unfamiliar waters that look fishy i like to throw my jig head tipped with a gulp up and down a fishy lookin bank.
if you catch a trout then u can apply cork 2ish feet above jig head and apply live shrimp on yer jig head

don't forget to bring a camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrewsc8 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips! I'll definitely be working the live shrimp hard and maybe mixing in some artificials. Sea trout, I'll be sure to have the camera out there, hopefully taking pictures of some gorgeous fish!

Is it worthwhile to throw a line out in the main rivers and fish deep? What would I catch down there?


----------



## bigkga69 (Oct 3, 2012)

If you try the main river and latch into a dolphin, knock him in the head and bring him to the hill, I've been wondering what smoked dolphin tastes like, them aggravating things keep running through my holes running the game fish out...


----------



## evan m (Oct 4, 2012)

andrewsc8 said:


> Thanks for all the tips! I'll definitely be working the live shrimp hard and maybe mixing in some artificials. Sea trout, I'll be sure to have the camera out there, hopefully taking pictures of some gorgeous fish!
> 
> Is it worthwhile to throw a line out in the main rivers and fish deep? What would I catch down there?





sharks, whiting, sting ray, you could catch red fish


----------

